

The Dalai Lama Thinks Silicon Valley Needs a Dose of Compassion - pinakothek
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/02/27/the_dalai_lama_visited_silicon_valley_to_speak_at_santa_clara_university.html

======
MartinCron
I was nearly run over by the Dalai Lama's security caravan when he visited
Seattle a few years ago. It was the most compassionate and spiritual near-
death experience I ever head.

More relevantly, his main message has been that compassion is a skill that can
be improved with deliberate mindful practice. It's something that I, a
generally non-spiritual person, have taken to heart. I find myself
deliberately trying to be compassionate with difficult co-workers and even
strangers online. I don't know if makes the world a better place, but it has
improved my sense of well being.

------
barlescabbage
Surprise surprise, he's saying something about peace and happiness again. I
think the Dalai Lama's personal brand is getting stale. He should start
shopping at JCrew.

